# Lindsay Lohan – treibt Travolta sie zu Scientology?



## Mandalorianer (7 Mai 2011)

*Lindsay Lohan – treibt Travolta sie zu Scientology?​*

Ist nun auch Lindsay Lohan in den Fängen von Scientology gelandet? Angeblich hat der bekennende Anhänger John Travolta die labile Schauspielerin überzeugen können, Einstiegsseminare zu belegen. Er soll sie auch schon mit „einem der wichtigsten Scientology-Mitglieder“ bekannt gemacht haben. John sei davon überzeugt, dass die Glaubensgemeinschaft Lindsay helfen kann, wieder auf den rechten Weg zu kommen - sowohl beruflich als auch privat. 


Im Zuge des gemeinsamen Filmprojekts „Gotti: Three Generation“ habe John beschlossen, Lindsay unter seine Fittiche zu nehmen und ihr Scientology näher zu bringen. Er habe auch den besorgten Produzenten versichert, dass er aufpassen wird, dass LiLo während des Drehs keine Probleme machen wird. Seit Monaten versucht Lindsay verzweifelt, wieder Boden unter die Füße zu bekommen.


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Mai 2011)

Das ist allerunterste Schublade


----------



## Franky70 (7 Mai 2011)

Kann Lindsay denn noch kaputter werden?!


----------



## krawutz (8 Mai 2011)

Die wichtigste Eigenschaft eines guten Mitglieds erfüllt sie doch heute schon : kaputtes oder fehlendes Hirn.


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Mai 2011)

Franky70 schrieb:


> Kann Lindsay denn noch kaputter werden?!




ja kann Sie ......... habt Ihr schon mal das Problem mit Scientologen gehabt ? anscheinend nicht ... Eine gute Freundin von mir war bei denen in den Fängen das wünsch ich keinem


----------



## Punisher (8 Mai 2011)

Fuck Scientology


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Mai 2011)

Ich bin sowieso der Meinung das jeder Mensch der in der Lage ist eigenständig zu denken und für sich verantwortlich zu sein, keine Religion oder noch schlimmer Sekten braucht!


----------



## Franky70 (8 Mai 2011)

Ich kenne mich mit Scientology nicht aus. 
In den USA ist es eine Religionsgemeinschaft, hierzulande wird ja ausschliesslich negativ berichtet. Vielleicht zurecht, ich kann das selbst nicht beurteilen, muß Berichten aus den Medien glauben.


----------



## tommie3 (9 Mai 2011)

Was wollen die mit der?
Die ist doch eh pleite!


----------



## Franky70 (10 Mai 2011)

tommie3 schrieb:


> Was wollen die mit der?
> Die ist doch eh pleite!


Um Geld gehts da wohl auch nicht.
Cruise, Travolta, Lohan...die haben halt Bewunderer.
Scheinbar wollen die möglichste viele Celebs einfangen, denn Bekanntheit ist ja auch eine Form von Macht.


----------



## tommie3 (11 Mai 2011)

Der Laden (ob Kirche,Sekte etc.) das sei mal dahingestellt schmückt sich ja mit Promis.
Aber Lindsay als Vorzeigeobjekt?Na ich weiss nicht.


----------

